# Mask for kitty



## applecruncher (Apr 9, 2020)

My Bella is an indoor cat, but she wants a mask to protect her when I come home from grocery or taking trash out.

I've been looking for a Dr. Barbie but I don't want to buy the doll, just the little mask. 

Also, I can't find paw sanitizer.


----------

